# In need of a blue water fix



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Looking for room for two the weekend of June 1st. Flexible on the dates, one day or overnighter. Have own gear and plenty of boating/fishing exp. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Call Me*

Patrick - call me. 713-416-1082

Bill


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Bill,
Thank you for the offer, unfortunately our schedules didn't mesh to make it happen. 

Update: Only available Friday and/or Saturday


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

No one planning on fishing next weekend? I have all of my shots. Lol


----------

